# Are Agile guitars good?



## Gabe_LTD (Sep 19, 2011)

Im looking into buying a 7 string, And I keep seeing people talk about Agile guitars.

Im looking for a 7 string guitar that has the quality of a high end schecter or a ESP LTD. ( 600-900$ range) 
Are Agile guitars quality built like an LTD deluxe? 
Do they sound good? 
Do they have Set-thru design ? 
Are their better options ? 
come on help me out here guys lol


----------



## Subz (Sep 19, 2011)

Yes.
Worth the money. 
They sound good.
Bolt-on and neck thrus
There are different options like schecter and ltd but i would not say better.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 19, 2011)

SEARCH 

(Sorry for all caps...) **Braces self**


----------



## Gabe_LTD (Sep 19, 2011)

Subz said:


> Yes.
> Worth the money.
> They sound good.
> Bolt-on and neck thrus
> There are different options like schecter and ltd but i would not say better.



Oh so about the same quality ? 
or almost as good as the higher end LTD Deluxes ?


----------



## stevemcqueen (Sep 19, 2011)

Just do a search, there are countless threads on Agile guitars. However, I own a Septor 828 and love it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 19, 2011)

Gabe_ESP said:


> Im looking for a 7 string guitar that has the quality of a high end schecter or a ESP LTD. ( 600-900$ range)



Then look at brands other than Agile. 



> Are Agile guitars quality built like an LTD deluxe?



No. Think more of 400 and 600 series.



> Do they sound good?



It's a little hit or miss. There are certainly dead planks out there. It's the risk you run when buying guitars with cheap wood.



> Do they have Set-thru design ?



No. Just bolt-on, neck-thru, and set neck on a few models. 



> Are their better options ?



Seeing as you live in the US, also known as the land of super cheap gear, yes. 

You seem to want an LTD, so take a look at the newer H1007s. 



> come on help me out here guys lol



It'd be nice if you could meet us half way and do some research before opening up a thread like this. There are easily a few dozen threads exactly like this one, and that's just from the last few months.


----------



## danielzabolotny (Sep 19, 2011)

Douglas is basically the even cheaper version of Agile, but I'm more than satisfied with how mine feels. The guitar feels solid, and the FR is pretty stable. Only thing that's really lacking is the pickups. Once you put an EMG or a Blackout (or any decent pickup, really) on it, it'll sound beast. The warranties are where it gets a bit iffy, but I've never been one to care much about that. Oh, and if you order one, get it set up before playing it, it'll sound a ton better.


----------



## AgileLefty (Sep 19, 2011)

lazy kids are lazy. do some research instead of just asking people to do it for you. people on every major guitar forum own Agiles. you can literally find thousands of reviews and NGD threads.

however, i've owned a few dozen Agiles. great guitars, not just "for the money" either. i've stripped down several, i dunno where the "cheap wood" comment came from. my Agile Septor has great looking/feeling/sounding solid mahogany.



i really wish they offered stainless steel frets. ever since i got my first Carvin, i doubt i'll order another guitar from any company that doesn't offer them. yeah, it's really that big of a deal to me.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 19, 2011)

AgileLefty said:


> lazy kids are lazy. do some research instead of just asking people to do it for you. people on every major guitar forum own Agiles. you can literally find thousands of reviews and NGD threads.
> 
> however, i've owned a few dozen Agiles. great guitars, not just "for the money" either. i've stripped down several, i dunno where the "cheap wood" comment came from. my Agile Septor has great looking/feeling/sounding solid mahogany.
> 
> ...



Of the many Agiles I've worked on several were just plain old dead planks. It happens with guitars in this price range. I could say the same about similarly priced LTDs, Ibanez, and Schecter guitars.

Like I said, they're on par with 400 and 600 series LTDs, which is pretty good. Not great, but pretty good. 

I've also owned over half a dozen Agiles, and those echoed what I've said above. I'm not bashing them, it just is what it is.

Agiles are good guitars, just far from great guitars.


----------



## AgileLefty (Sep 19, 2011)

Max,

if you played my Agile ST-1600 (strat), TC-1000 (tele), or my custom Septor ... you would think these specific ones were great guitars.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Sep 19, 2011)

When I brought my pendulum to school all the elite traditionalist kids thought I brought in some fancy ass custom xD

nuff said.


----------



## 77zark77 (Sep 19, 2011)

Are good guitars agile ? yes !


----------



## Bouillestfu (Sep 19, 2011)

Agile is like gambling, with a 50% chance of winning. 2 People may buy the same model/specs and end up with very different results. I'm one of the lucky ones that got a good product. I have heard others getting guitars with terribly set nuts, cracks in the wood. Crooked necks that could NEVER be set straight, uneven frets, bad sauldering. But heck, IMO if you're lucky enough to get a good guitar you're going to meet the feel/sound of an LTD but if you've got rotten luck yoU've just bought your self very expensive firewood.

I got lucky, but I've heard stories. BTW Those stories are all found in the SEARCH section of the forums.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Sep 19, 2011)

The nice thing about agile is that if your in the US and you do get a bum guitar you can return it no hassles for a new one or cash back.


----------



## Ill-Gotten James (Sep 19, 2011)

You get what you pay for. Not bad, but not great.


----------



## MikeH (Sep 19, 2011)

They're alright.

/Thread


----------



## Oceans (Sep 19, 2011)

practically the best...


----------



## Opeth666 (Sep 19, 2011)

awesome guitars! I cried when I sold my Agile!


----------



## otisct20 (Sep 19, 2011)

if i were you i would get the ltd, i own an mh-417 and i love it and the quality control is better. but thats just my two cents


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Sep 19, 2011)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> The nice thing about agile is that if your in the US and you do get a bum guitar you can return it no hassles for a new one or cash back.



So the bum one then gets shipped onto Europe Any agile I've played were really nice but the horror stories I've heard on this site really put me off.


----------



## Rick (Sep 19, 2011)

MikeH said:


> They're alright.
> 
> /Thread



Go to hell.


----------



## SirMyghin (Sep 19, 2011)

AgileLefty said:


> Max,
> 
> if you played my Agile ST-1600 (strat), TC-1000 (tele), or my custom Septor ... you would think these specific ones were great guitars.



Or we could conclude you have never played a great guitar.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Sep 19, 2011)

The thing is "great" is so subjective...

I've picked up plenty of guitars whether it be in store or something someone else owns and has babied to death in any price range and honestly you don't get what you pay for. 

I've never once played a 3000$ anything that felt like I was playing thousands of dollars more of guitar. Considering you can still get a dead piece of wood and QC issues from the big major brands at ANY price point as we have seen plenty of in recent years the points kinda moot.


----------



## jsl2h90 (Sep 19, 2011)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> I've never once played a 3000$ anything that felt like I was playing thousands of dollars more of guitar. Considering you can still get a dead piece of wood and QC issues from the big major brands at ANY price point as we have seen plenty of in recent years the points kinda moot.


This. I've played a ton of $3000 Les Pauls/PRS and had this same feeling. The highest build quality I've seen consistently seems to come from high end Jacksons in my humble opinion ($1000+). Can't beat 'em.

Can't say this thread isn't a little helpful in my current situation seeing as I've been thinking of going with Agile to pick up my first 8 string. I really don't want any quality issues like I had with my Loomis.


----------



## AgileLefty (Sep 20, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Or we could conclude you have never played a great guitar.


 

and i would conclude that you don't realize i've owned over 200 different guitars from close to 50 different companies. ranging from a $3200 PRS custom to pawn shop specials.

i know the difference between a good and great guitar, doesn't matter what brand it is.


----------



## Gabe_LTD (Sep 20, 2011)

AgileLefty said:


> and i would conclude that you don't realize i've owned over 200 different guitars from close to 50 different companies. ranging from a $3200 PRS custom to pawn shop specials.
> 
> i know the difference between a good and great guitar, doesn't matter what brand it is.



Sorry about the Vagueness of this thread I just wanted to see what people thought of agile guitars. 
Ive actually done some research on them.
I haven't heard any people complain about them.
But I have heard people talk about how they have heard people complain about " dead planks" 
I actually talked to a guy about it on youtube cause he has a Agile and the 7 string I originally wanted.
But after much consideration I will more than likely go for a Agile ( still savinf up the cash, Half way there Wohoo!).
But if i see a good deal on a carvin 7 string i would buy that instead since carvin guitars are my favorite.  
Though I can't Afford a carvin  mostly because Im still In highschool...lol.
Once I graduate and get a real job Im saving up for a custom Carvin 7 string ( Im gonna spend about 1500$ ) 
For now though im just gonna go for a agile .


----------



## AgileLefty (Sep 20, 2011)

^ if you can find a used Carvin i would absolutely say get it over any Agile. I found my DC747 used on Craigslist for $450 w/hardshell case.

being left handed it's harder, but your a righty so used Carvins are fairly easy to pick up for good prices.

here is one you might be interested in. auction ends in a few hours!

CARVIN DC727 C 7 STRING ELECTRIC GUITAR Prewired pl see main listing _7 13030 | eBay+


----------



## anthonylbest (Sep 20, 2011)

I recently got a used 727 off craigslist in a trade. The one I got I am very pleased with. That being said ordering something sight unseen is always a tricky thing.

I don't know if I would order one direct or not but I will certainly be keeping an eye out for another one on CL if one would come up.

Mine plays great, feels great, and looks amazing.


----------



## theclap (Sep 20, 2011)

I love this question


----------



## decreebass (Mar 31, 2013)

I think if the search engine didn't suck so bad on these forums (and every one), people wouldn't feel the need to constantly re-ask what the veterans consider the same question over and over.

I appreciate the question as I'm considering one too, and I'm sure you all can understand how every little opinion about a guitar can add up to sway the decision one way or another.


----------



## crg123 (Mar 31, 2013)

Holy Necrobump Batman! 

Btw use google search and just type what every you're looking for and then add site:www.sevenstring.org

example:

agile guitars site:www.sevenstring.org


----------

